# A/C comp fuse keeps blowing



## danjull (May 26, 2012)

I have a '97 Nissan Sentra and my 7.5 amp A/C comp under the hood keeps blowing as soon as I turn the A/C on. It blew once last year and I replaced it. Worked fine until last week. Lasted a week, and now it blew today. Replaced it again, but now it blew as soon as I turned the A/C on. Tried a 10 amp fuse, and it lasted about 10 minutes. What could be the problem. Did I quick wire inspection, and I can't find anything loose or damaged. I know where the relay is, could that be an issue? If there's a short, wouldn't the 10 amp fuse have blown instantly too?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a problem with the A/C compressor magnet clutch causing the fuse to pop. Disconnect the wire to the clutch unit and see if the fuse holds.


----------

